# sally hansen hard as wraps nail polish



## kimmy (Sep 22, 2007)

i just have to share this with someone, and i think you girls and boys will benefit from it most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sally hansen hard as wraps nail polish. this stuff is amazing, my nails have grown about a quarter of an inch since i last applied it, and there are still no chips whatsoever!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 15, 2007)

really?? i tried nd i really didnt like it..i returned it mayB i didnt use it long enough  i only had it like 3days i should give it another chance lol


----------



## kimb (Oct 16, 2007)

it really does make nails harder but when i use nail polish it always seems to peel off.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

I have this and it's okay, but when I wear color it really bothers me because it starts to peel.


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2007)

i love this stuff.

it's fantastic to seal in nails when they are weak and splitting or breaking.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

maybe I should try this. my toenail split halfway downand across a few weeks ago, and just when its almost healed, it split on the other side. its scary.


----------

